# Hotmail im Outlook 2000



## matthiasschnueriger (28. August 2004)

Schönen Tag allerseits!

Ich weiss, das es im Forum bereits Fragen und Antworten zu diesem Thema hat, aber bei mir funktioniert es irgendwie nicht. Und zwar möchte ich meine Email (Hotmail-Konto) im Outlook verwalten.

Meine Fragen: 
- Muss ich den POP3 oder den IMAP Posteingangsserver auswählen?
- Was muss ich bei Posteingang- bzw. ausgangserver angeben?

Danke für eure Antworten.

Matthias


----------



## imweasel (28. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von matthiasschnueriger _
> Ich weiss, das es im Forum bereits Fragen und Antworten zu diesem Thema hat, aber bei mir funktioniert es irgendwie nicht. Und zwar möchte ich meine Email (Hotmail-Konto) im Outlook verwalten.



Hi,

wenn du auch sagen würdest was nicht funktioniert und eine Fehlermeldung angeben würdest, könnte man dir sicherlich helfen.


----------



## matthiasschnueriger (29. August 2004)

Ich brauchte nur die POP3 und SMTP-Server von Hotmail.
Nichts mit Fehlermeldung.

Gruss.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (29. August 2004)

Dein Vorhaben ist mit einem Mail-Konto bei Hotmail nicht möglich, da Hotmail keinen Zugriff über POP oder IMAP bereitstellt sondern nur über das Webinterface. (Falls sich das geändert hat => bitte mitteilen.)

Meld dich doch z.B. bei GMX an. Da geht das.


----------



## imweasel (29. August 2004)

Hi,

gab es bei Hotmail nicht mal die Möglichkeit, das man in Outlook (2000 u. 2003) einstellt "Verbinden über HTTP"?

Also ich hab was gefunden bei Hotmail Link

---
If you use Microsoft Outlook 2002 or 2003, you can set up a separate Inbox for your Hotmail account within Outlook. This option is currently available for Microsoft Windows operating systems only.

   1. In Outlook, click the Tools menu, and then click E-mail Accounts.
   2. Click Add a new e-mail account, and then click Next.
   3. Click HTTP, and then click Next.
   4. Type your user and sign-in information, and then make sure Hotmail is selected as the HTTP Mail Service Provider.
          * To help protect your privacy, do not select the Remember password check box unless you are the sole person with access to the program. If you do not select the Remember password check box, you will be asked to enter your password in step 5.
          * Do not select the Log on using Secure Password Authentication (SPA) check box.
   5. Click Next, and then click Finish.
---


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (29. August 2004)

Achso, das wusste ich nicht. (Ich benutze kein Outlook.)


----------



## michaelwengert (30. August 2004)

Also ich benutze Outlook express und mein Hotmail Konto ist direkt eingebunden und funktioniert.
Wenn Outlook express erkennt, das es sich um eine Hotmail Adresse handelt richtet es den rest automatisch ein.
Wie das Bei Outlook 2000 ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------



## matthiasschnueriger (31. August 2004)

*Danke!*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Ich habe es jetzt noch einmal mit Outlook 2000 versucht, aber das scheint irgendwie nicht zu klappen...
Ich habe mein Hotmail-Konto jetzt auch auf Outlook-Express umgestellt.

Gruss
Matthias


----------

